# Possible 240



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, my neighbor has an s13 hatch, i dont know the year, im not really too concerned, but during the hurricanes, a large tree branch fell on the hatch, busted out the glass, and bent the hatch frame up real good, and the front windsheild is cracked from said branch, its black, and the body other than the hatch is in excellent condition, i can get it for free, and get a hatch from cophers, or if someone is selling theirs cheap, but i want to know if it would be worth pushing over, or if i should just give up, im not sure if it runs or not, but i wouldnt be able to drive it, the tires are flat i just want to know if i should get it, or wait untill i can buy a good running one, mind you, if i get it, it would sit for a while, and just have random bits of work done at a time, as i am only 16, and unemployed


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Dude! How can you pass up free? Lets see... That beats Opiums deal of $250 and his didnt run!!! So what if its damaged goods! With the money you will save to get a running one you can use to fix this one and maybe even do a swap! Thats my .02!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Dude! How can you pass up free? Lets see... That beats Opiums deal of $250 and his didnt run!!! So what if its damaged goods! With the money you will save to get a running one you can use to fix this one and maybe even do a swap! Thats my .02!


Shizzle...for free I'd drive down to pick that bish up!


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Yea dude im only 16 too and i found a 240 for $400 and i had to do alot of work on it....but lemme tell u it was well worth the wait...plus in the process ull learn a ton about the car...id go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

its official, i am the proud owner of a 1990 nissan 240sx, i know i need to replace the cooling system, plugs and wires just to crank it, if i was to throw a battery in there it would probably crank, but the rust in the radiator might damage it, and i dont wanna do that, so ill keep you updated with the progress.


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ditto!!!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Good find and welcome to the club.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

anyone know where i can get an OEM cooling system cheap?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ebay!... You said cheap... Or the junk yard... What are your plans for the car? Do you have to drive it now? Can you save up for a dual core radiator? Might as weel upgrade when you can....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Ebay!... You said cheap... Or the junk yard... What are your plans for the car? Do you have to drive it now? Can you save up for a dual core radiator? Might as weel upgrade when you can....


i cant drive it yet, not untill i replace the hatch, and rear drivers window, but i am still going to need the OEM cooling system, i need a new water pump, new radiator, and hoses, it sat for 3 years, giving rust a good hold on it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if the window was cracked and it sat for 3 years, check the inside hatch floor pan for rust too. if there is any, just buy krylon "rust converter" it turns rust into black primer and then buy some of that rubber coating (like a truck bed coating) to spray down there and just get rid of the carpet :thumbup: then it will be a nice storage area too, you wont need to worry about putting muddy boots or what ever it is you floridians have to mess up your cars......it would be like having a super handling truck :thumbup:


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

you're in for a lot of work, cuz problem's resulting from a warped chasis go a long way. have u ever thought about getting another 240 for cheap (with a good chasis) and just mix and matching to make one really good 240. 

as for the smashed, hatchback, start looking in salvage yards cuz they are not cheap if you wanna get it new( i got my rear windshield on my 89 coupe from a salvage yard). either that or just go for the truck conversion :thumbup: . 

well i wish u the best of luck. also, if i were you i wouuld figure out what i want to do with the car before i start dumping in money fixing this and that.
do u see an engine swap down the road? will this just be a pleasant daily driver or hardcore drift machine? i am just telling you from my own experience, cuz i got my car for free as well (from a salvage yard), and the cost of maintaining my 240 is not cheap (last week i spent 1300 just replacing random hoses and gaskets and getting new rear brake rotors/pads and getting a new ball bearings/hub assembly for the rear wheels)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lol no i ment to still get the hatch as well but instead of useing the knarly old probly moldy carpet, just lay down some "bed liner" like rino lining then you can just through shit in there! i have seen a comercial for some stuff that accually prevents the underlying metal from denting!!!!!!!!!!!! wow. but say you put grocerys back there and, i dont know, some ice cream or OJ spills....................all you need to do is wipe that sucker up! no worrys. if i get an older car (anything 98 or lower) and isnt like a lexus or maybach <like i would ever get any of those any way lol :thumbdwn: ) than im going to try to do allmost all of the floor like that...........sound damping AND protection :thumbup: 

also where did he say anything about a bent frame?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the chassis is straight, it sat for 3 years, but the windows were just knocked out from the hurricanes, and it was covered, so there isnt any damage to the chassis or frame, the engine and transmission was just rebuilt before they parked it, they started it up every week untill the tree fell on it, but the cooling system needs to be replaced, along with all of the glass.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:waving: ohhh :waving: replace all the glass with that plastic racing stuff lol. 

sounds like you have a fun project :thumbup: a friend of mine was going to sell me a 89 240 for $600? somewhere from $500-$700 iirc but i had no where to put it *cough* my parents and grandmother didnt "want and eye sore" *cough* but my uncle parks his boat coverd with a blue tarp in our yard........i would have bought a nice griots car cover for it "but nooooooooooo" lol sorry venting. 
if you try to make everything you replace an aftermarket part or upgraded than you will have a nasty car :thumbup: .......do they make fiber glass hatches? or light weight windows for them? i would think with that large piece of glass that would be one of the easiest things to lighten the car (along with a c/f hood)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I've seen carbon fiber hatches...


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> :waving: ohhh :waving: replace all the glass with that plastic racing stuff lol.
> 
> sounds like you have a fun project :thumbup: a friend of mine was going to sell me a 89 240 for $600? somewhere from $500-$700 iirc but i had no where to put it *cough* my parents and grandmother didnt "want and eye sore" *cough* but my uncle parks his boat coverd with a blue tarp in our yard........i would have bought a nice griots car cover for it "but nooooooooooo" lol sorry venting.
> if you try to make everything you replace an aftermarket part or upgraded than you will have a nasty car :thumbup: .......do they make fiber glass hatches? or light weight windows for them? i would think with that large piece of glass that would be one of the easiest things to lighten the car (along with a c/f hood)


Daaaayum you guys really know just how to spend other peoples money dont you??? It sounds to me like this guy just wants to get his car running not get it ready for the freakin Indy 500...Bro I live in tampa also and I have had 2 240sx's so I will break it down for you...First go down to cophers (they might not let you in if your under 18 tho sorry) and bring someone to help you with the hatch all the glass and the hatch should be easy to find in there (imports are all the way in the back) They will most likley charge you less than $100 for the hatch and other glass you need while your there try to find a 240 with a decent radiator in it avoid the ones with the plastic end tanks if possible too they dont hold up too well if u cant get a good rad used from cophers or need other cheap parts try japanese & european used auto parts (813)623-3333 9809 palm river rd. every time I have called them they had what I needed for a very fair price as for the water pump and hoses you can get those at any auto parts store I recommend NAPA they actually seem to sell quality parts but they do tend to be a bit more expensive than discount auto/advance anyway I think I paid about $180 at napa for my radiator hope I was some help man and good luck with your 240 they are FUN cars I loved mine :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> I've seen carbon fiber hatches...


yeah, at enjuku, they are over $600


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> yeah, at enjuku, they are over $600


well how about that acrylic glass? i think it is made by a company called "sun" iirc? it would save weight but wouldnt be as expencive as a c/f hatch nor as fragile.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> the chassis is straight, it sat for 3 years, but the windows were just knocked out from the hurricanes, and it was covered, so there isnt any damage to the chassis or frame, the engine and transmission was just rebuilt before they parked it, they started it up every week untill the tree fell on it, but the cooling system needs to be replaced, along with all of the glass.


o my bad, for some reason i was under the impression that a tree fell on your car


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

slideurride said:


> o my bad, for some reason i was under the impression that a tree fell on your car


it was just a tree branch, and all it did was bust the hatch, it landed in the center of the hatch, and it bent the frame of the hatch, but it still opens and closes


----------



## SPECTRE72168 (Jan 20, 2005)

CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR PROJECT.I UNDERSTAND THAT BEING 16 AND HAVING NOT ALOT OF MONEY MAKES IT HARD BUT KEEP TRYING. IF YOU WANT CHEAP PARTS LOOK FOR A U-PULL IT YARD. THEY JUST OPENED ONE IN ALBUQUERQUE HERE AND IT IS GREAT! MY WHOLE CLUB MAKES OUTINGS THERE. TURBOS ARE$15 ETCTHE PLACE IS GREATCAUSE IM ON A BUDGET TOO.ALSO IF YOU GET IN A CLUB, YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO TRADE LABOR FOR PARTS AND EXP. DONT GIVE UP!


----------

